# C'est-à-dire



## becko

Je voudrais savoir comment dire "c'est-a-dire" en espagnol?

GRACIAS CHICOS!


----------



## JaviMadrid

Hola, la traducción exacta en español es: 
es decir

Te pongo un ejemplo: 
Zidane dice que no va a seguir jugando en el Real Madrid ni en Francia, es decir, abandona definitivamente el fútbol...

espero que te haya ayudado. saludos. Javier.


----------



## lembisico

hola, 

Personnellement, j'utilise plus souvent "o sea", ça doit être une question de goûts... 

Pour reprendre l'exemple de Javier :
"Zidane dice que no va a seguir jugando en el Real Madrid ni en Francia, o sea que abandona definitivamente el fútbol..."

Ciaoo
Paska.


----------



## ena 63

hola,
"o sea", es mas coloquial, en este ejemplo queda mejor "es decir", 
eso creo yo ...


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

"o sea" es muy coloquial y puede llegar a ser malsonante si lo dices varias veces


----------



## cyph

Si tu dis trop "o sea" on va te prendre pour un pijo


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bonsoir à tous!

Para hacer más gráfico el comentario de Cyph y apoyar la idea de que decir "o sea" no suena tan bien como "es decir" y que además su uso reiterado en la conversación puede ser motivo de chanza, contaré algo:

(Lo siento pero no me he podido reprimir )

- ¿Sabeis cuál es la parte del cuerpo "más pija"?
- Pues la médula "o-sea"  

Buenas noches...


----------



## tom29

Hola a todos

Me pregunto si "c'est-à-dire" se puede traducir por "es decir" o "o sea" en el contexto siguiente :

- Il n'a pas bien fait son travail.
- C'est à dire ?
- Il n'a fait aucun effort, son travail etait bourré de fautes et mal tenu.

En este contexto, es una pregunta que hacemos a la persona para que aclare lo que acaba de afirmar, porque no hemos entendido a donde queria ir a parar o no quedo claro lo que ha dicho.

- No hizo bien su trabajo.
- ¿ es decir ? o ¿ o sea ?
- No dio ni un esfuerzo, su trabajo estaba abarrotado de faltas y mal atendido.


¿ Es correcto ?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## rolandbascou

Ici, es decir s´impose. O sea sonne mal.


----------



## yserien

Tanto "o sea" como "es decir" son absolutamente correctos.
El hecho de demonizar "o sea" viene del hecho que algunos grupos de jovenes de la alta sociedad decían "o sease que" repetidas veces. Por favor, respetemos una expresión muy española.


----------



## tom29

Gracias a ambos, me quitan una duda de encima.

Saludos


----------



## yserien

La locución _o sea_ equivale a _es decir_ y sirve para introducir una explicación o precisión sobre lo que se acaba de expresar, o la consecuencia que se deriva de ello: _«Al día siguiente, o sea el lunes, me presenté _[...]_ en la embajada polaca»_ (Piglia _Respiración_ [Arg. 1980]);* DRAE/Dudas.*


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Pues en esta frase, yo no pondría ni "o sea" ni "es decir", me parece más natural  "¿a qué te refieres?" o "¿y eso? ¿qué ha hecho?" o frases de ese estilo.
Pero es solo una opinión...
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Pues en esta frase, yo no pondría ni "o sea" ni "es decir", me parece más natural "¿a qué te refieres?" o "¿y eso? ¿qué ha hecho?" o frases de ese estilo.
> Pero es solo una opinión...
> Saludos


 

Concuerdo con Ena 63.
Yo también entiendo que ese "C'est-à-dire?" es independiente y en el contexto viene a significar una interrogación sobre la causa del fracaso.
Yo pondría, como Ena, expresiones de este estilo: "¿Qué le ha ocurrido?", "¿Cómo así?", "¿Pues?", sin más.

Saludos


----------



## yserien

En Asturias decimos "¿Y entonces...."?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aquí se ha tratado la pregunta: C'est à dire?
Querría preguntar si es equivalente a: Qu'est-ce à dire? (Para esta última, se me ocurre algo así como: ¿qué significa esto?, pero me gustaría chequearlo...)


----------



## scorpio1984

cyph said:


> Si tu dis trop "o sea" on va te prendre pour un pijo


----------



## Simon Simon

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Aquí se ha tratado la pregunta: C'est à dire?
> Querría preguntar si es equivalente a: Qu'est-ce à dire? (Para esta última, se me ocurre algo así como: ¿qué significa esto?, pero me gustaría chequearlo...)



"Qu'est-ce à dire?" est de registre très soutenu. Je l'ai lu si rarement que je ne peux répondre qu'intuitivement en vous disant que ça semble équivalent. Ainsi, de même que "c'est-à-dire", cela appelle une clarification, une explication ou une précision.


----------



## multae gentes

Simon Simon said:


> "Qu'est-ce à dire?" est de registre très soutenu. Je l'ai lu si rarement que je ne peux répondre qu'intuitivement en vous disant que ça semble équivalent. Ainsi, de même que "c'est-à-dire", cela appelle une clarification, une explication ou une précision.





Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Aquí se ha tratado la pregunta: C'est à dire?
> Querría preguntar si es equivalente a: Qu'est-ce à dire? (Para esta última, se me ocurre algo así como: ¿qué significa esto?, pero me gustaría chequearlo...)


Tout à fait d'accord avec Simon Simon, c'est très soutenu, et à mon avis très élégant. Hélas, la langue parlée française exprime de moins en moins les interrogations au moyen d'inversions. Leon Izquierdo, 'qu'est-ce à dire ?' significa 'qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ?'


----------

